# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Miten luodaan äänestys?

## a__m

Miten luodaan äänestystyökalu viestiin? Tuolla alhaallahan on valikko vaihtoehtojen määrälle, mutta miten vaihtoehtokentät saa kirjoitettua ja äänestyksen käynttin?

----------


## 339-DF

Teet ihan normaalin topikin otsikkoineen ja teksteineen. Kun se on valmis, voit lisätä sinne ikään kuin heti jälkikäteen äänestyksen. Kone opastaa eteenpäin (kuinka monta vaihtoehtoa, voiko valita yhden vai monta jne).

----------

